# Registration of Converted Vehicle? In Georgia ??



## a2t (Dec 18, 2007)

Im interested in jumping into the world of EV's. Ive already been driving a waste veggie oil benz now for a good while, and would like to further explore ways to kick OPEC in the nuts repeatedly.

That said, Im confident I can perform the conversion on any number of vehicles, but Im terrified of taking a gasoline engine vehicle registered in Georgia and converting it to electric.

I can forsee countless hours at the DMV arguing about why there is no emissions, and them not getting it...followed by late registrations fees, ect..

I skirt this whole issue with my Benz diesel, because emissions isnt required on diesels in GA. 

But on a petrol vehicle, it will be. I guess I could buy a 25yr old vehicle exempt from emissions testing, but I'd rather not revisit my college transportation years if possible.

Anyone registered a converted EV in Georgia, and if so, how hard was it? How did you deal with emissions testing 1x per year? Rumor has it there is even a tax credit for such a thing. Could Georgia really be on the ball with this??

Im doubting it. Please tell me Im wrong!

Paul
87 300D turbo "Frybridized"
Contemplating A2-A3 VW Jetta EV Conversion


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

a2t said:


> Im interested in jumping into the world of EV's. Ive already been driving a waste veggie oil benz now for a good while, and would like to further explore ways to kick OPEC in the nuts repeatedly.
> 
> That said, Im confident I can perform the conversion on any number of vehicles, but Im terrified of taking a gasoline engine vehicle registered in Georgia and converting it to electric.
> 
> ...


Dedicated alternative fuel vehicles are vehicles that can only operate on alternative fuel and are not capable of operating on gasoline. These vehicles do not require an emission inspection:

The following vehicles are considered alternative fuel vehicles and do not require an emission inspection:
Dedicated vehicle types that operate only on:
Natural Gas
Propane
Battery Electricity
Hydrogen

The following vehicles are not alternative fuel vehicles and therefore require an emission inspection: 
Hybrids
Ford Escape
Honda Insight
Honda Civic
Honda Accord
Lexus RX
Mercury Mariner
Toyota Highlander
Toyota Prius

*Bi-fuel and flexible fuel vehicles*

Flexible fuel vehicles that are capable of operating on blends of ethanol up to 85 percent must have the vehicle tested on 100 percent gasoline. Bi-fuel vehicles that are capable of running on either the alternative fuel (propane or natural gas) or gasoline must have the vehicle tested on gasoline, even if the vehicle is always operated on the alternative fuel.

Note: Any vehicle which is capable of using gasoline to operate requires an emission inspection.
questionCheck(); 
SOURCE: http://www.cleanairforce.com/motorists/emissiontesting.php

Hope this clears things up for you.
James


----------



## Brendonbosy (Dec 13, 2007)

If they give you a hard time, bring some photographs of the car without its tailpipe and the motor inside. Or better yet, give them a test drive.


----------



## a2t (Dec 18, 2007)

rankhornjp said:


> Dedicated alternative fuel vehicles are vehicles that can only operate on alternative fuel and are not capable of operating on gasoline. These vehicles do not require an emission inspection:
> 
> The following vehicles are considered alternative fuel vehicles and do not require an emission inspection:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this information. I think I am clear on the definitions now.

My initial question remains - how do you take a car that is meant to run on gasoline and change certification to AFV ? Is there a form that must be filled out, and an EPA inspection that must take place?

Surely I cant just go into the DMV and tell them Ive converted my car to electicity and they will just waive the emissions inspection requirements. There must be a heck of a lot more red tape than that...this IS the DMV we're talkin about after all


----------



## Mr. Sharkey (Jul 26, 2007)

Have you tried going down to your local DMV and simply _asking them_? Seriously, that is probably the fastest and most accurate method of getting the information you desire. It shouldn't be any kind of big secret.

To show how little it matters in some localities, here's a story about my EV's title:

When I purchased my car, the title had the word "ELECTRIC" prominently displayed in the "Fuel Type" box of the title form.

When I went to DMV to get the title changed over to my name from the previous owner's, they took my information, looked at the old title, charged me the title fee, and sent me on my way with a carbon copy of the transaction as a temporary title to use until the permanent title was mailed to me.

I looked at the "Fuel Type" box after I got home and found that the DMV clerk had written "GASOLINE" in it. My new title also had this printed in the box when I received it. Obviously, the clerk simply pulled up the information from the VIN in the computer, ignored my written-in fuel type on the title application, and sent it through as a gas vehicle.

I don't care, either. There are only two urban area in the state that do emissions testing as a condition of registration, and I'm about as far from either of them as you can get and still be in the state. In addition, the forward-thinkers in the Oregon legislature put through a bill that DOUBLES the title and registration fees for electric and hybrid vehicles, the rationale being that these vehicles use less petroleum fuel (or none at all) and therefore must pay additional fees to make up for the loss in road fuel tax revenues to the state. WTF??!!! I always thought that the legislature should be the first against the wall when the revolution comes.

Now I've changed my thinking. I don't think we should wait for the revolution...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

In Illinois I just took the title in and ordered a new title and plates for the car.
They didn't ask and I didn't tell. They didn't even question the 5 HP motor!!
After all, it is a Yugo.


----------



## a2t (Dec 18, 2007)

> Have you tried going down to your local DMV and simply _asking them_? Seriously, that is probably the fastest and most accurate method of getting the information you desire.


To paraphrase Dennis Miller, entire species have developed, evolved, and become extinct all while Ive stood in line at the DMV. 

Im pretty sure he was talking about the Atlanta DMV, too. 

OK so I spent the day talking to various DMV employees about this (on speaker phone while I was working for God's sake).

That was pretty fun. 

The 3rd person (and 20 minutes into the 1st call) got me to who I thought would have some insight into converting a gasoline vehicle to a ZEV.

It ended when she kept saying over and over again it would still have to be emissions inspected each year to register. (she said something about "it doesnt matter if its electric, it will STILL have SOME emissions" or something to that effect). Ive had more success arguing with my 3 yr old son about ice cream before vs after dinner. Im recalling the Prius emissions inspections which have caused trouble for thousands of owners because the test results registered too low, and therefore failed the test. There wouldnt even be a tailpipe in my case, so I cant imagine it would go much better.

The final call got me to a number with a full mailbox, so I guess they got tired of me. 

Anyways, I DID get an email response from James Udi at the Georgia Environmental Protection Division. He affirmed a $2500 tax credit for converted ZEV vehicles - as long as they are truley ZEV, and can go 55 mph. He said the vehicle would have to be inspected by EPD after conversion. 

Sounds pretty good, eh??

Ive asked what the procedure is for them to inspect the vehicle after conversion and Im awaiting his reply. This could be success, stay tuned - I will have more info soon.


----------



## Mr. Sharkey (Jul 26, 2007)

> It ended when she kept saying over and over again it would still have to be emissions inspected each year to register. (she said something about "it doesnt matter if its electric, it will STILL have SOME emissions" or something to that effect).


Maybe they call the local coal-fired electricity generating plant in to have it's smoke stacks sniffed by the emissions machine?? Bureaucrats are sooo stupid!

My expectation would be that you'd need to take it to an emissions inspection station one time after the conversion for overview. The inspection station would issue a report saying that the car has no emissions, and never will in the future, and that report would get sent to DMV, who would change your title to exempt you from testing.

I know, that's a lot of steps for career civil servants to follow all the way through with, but if the DMV in California can do it, I'd think that Peach Staters could figure it out.

I know in some states there's the emissions testing issue, but there's an added benefit to being certified electric, and that is a certificate to be allowed to drive in the "High Occupancy Vehicle" lanes of major urban freeways without needing additional passengers. In that case, your car had better be able to maintain 85+ MPH, otherwise you'd get run down by the other drivers!

Maybe once you get the specifics of Georgia's EV registration, it could be entered into that Wiki thing that MattW is always fiddling with. Having all 50 US states, as well as NZ, OZ, and other countries regulations listed could be a useful resource. If you find any informational links, post them up!


----------



## a2t (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is the email string from the conversation. 

Sounds good to me!


-----------------

Mr. Paul,

You will need to e-mail or call me after conversion for inspection.

>>> 12/19/07 6:36 PM >>>
Thanks for the information, James.

How does one get the EPD to inpect the vehicle after conversion?

Is there a yearly inspection that must take place after conversion?

Again, thanks for your time.

Paul

-------------- Original message -------------- 
From: "James Udi" <[email protected]> 

> Hello Paul, 
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the State of Georgia Low Emission Vehicle Tax 
> Credit Certification Program. Converted Vehicles receive a tax credit of 
> $2500.00 or 10% of the cost of conversion, which ever is less. 
> 
> There is no regulation governing the conversion, but it must be Zero emission 
> and must be able to perform at highway speed of 55 and above to qualify for an 
> alternative fuel tag and tax credit. 
> 
> The vehicle will be inspected by EPD after conversion. Please note that EPD 
does 
> not certify any conversion for road worthiness. 
> 
> I can be reached at the number listed below if you need further assistance. 
> 
> James Udi 
> Environmental Specialist 
> Georgia Environmental Protection Division 
> 4244 International Pkwy, Suite 136 
> Atlanta, GA 30354 
> Phone: 404-363-7046 
> Fax: 404-362-2534 
> E-mail: [email protected] 
> 
> 
> >>> 12/17/07 10:06 PM >>> 
> James - 
> 
> Im considering converting a 1995 Volkswagen Jetta (gasoline) to 100% electric. 
> 
> Where can I find a list of regulations governing this conversion in the state 
of 
> GA ? 
> 
> For instance, 
> 
> The car must currently pass emissions 1x per year, obviously there would be no 
> exhaust and thus no emissions to test for, but in order to register the car it 
> must "pass emissions". I assume there would need to be some reclassification 
of 
> the vehicle to a ZEV or such - and I wonder how that would have to occur? 
> 
> Thanks for any and all help. I look fwd to the conversion. 
> 
> Paul


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds good to me too, I live in south georgia so i dont have to worry bout it right now, but im sure its just a matter of time. Thanks for info

James


----------

